# K2 El Dorado 164



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

bump...anyone?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

not to be harsh but nothing really if a board looses half its value every year (random assumption) then after 12 years it is worth 0.02% of its original price so if it cost 400 new after 12 years about 10 cents

hang it on the wall or ride it on rock days. Make a split board or cut it into a swallow tail, send it to me and i'll love it. or pass it along to some poor kid that want so shred


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh well....it was worth a try. I heard that there are collectors of this particular specimen...so I thought I'd ask on this forum.


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

*im in*

K2 El Dorado 164

Still have it?
100$?
JT


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Why do Noobs insist on trying to bring back the dead? :icon_scratch:


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

why do nobs speak rudely to people who respond to the stupid fucking dead end ads. Im looking for a board ya twit....
JT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2009 called they want their thread back. Logic would dictate that as 5 years has elapsed this is no longer for sale.


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

mea culpa....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

No really, my bad. I'll be sure to use Simple Simon English for you the next time. Many thanks to our esteemed colleague for correcting my gross oversight. But if you need any other help with forum etiquette, reading skills or comprehension, please feel free to ask.

Good Luck finding your board. With your keen observational skills, I'm sure you'll find it in no time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

fjordy said:


> mea culpa....


I got a board you can have. Pay shipping and it's yours.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Or...

Maybe he found this post?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/28075-info-wanted-gnu-little-black-bass.html

& thought, holy fuck.

That guy is like a god or something?
Maybe I'll try my luck, perhaps he will see my request & save me from these poor retards?

Hmmm... Probably not? But you shoulda:bowdown:

So...
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg
Take your pick.

k2 eldorado 164

K2 eldorado 164 vintage snowboard


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only retard I see in here is you.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

tnx Timmytard


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

hey that's a generous offer. What is it?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fjordy said:


> hey that's a generous offer. What is it?


I think that was a joke, but maybe not:dunno:

Hard to tell, when everyone's a comedian:huh:


TT


----------

